# Česko or Česká republika



## delicja

Would Česko be too weird to put in for a job location(for a job search engine) if the only thing we know is that its in the country(so no city name)?  Or would it be better to put Česká republika (more formal)?

So for example 

Consultant- Česko or Česká republika


----------



## Managa

Česká republika is more formal, I think it is better for your example.


----------



## K.u.r.t

I beg to differ. Nowhere in such situations would you use a formal name. In fact formal country names are hardly ever used. You would use Deutschland and not "Bundesrepublik Deutschland", likewise you would use "United Kingdom" and not "United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland" etc. "Česká republika" is a strange exception to this rule, caused by many confused people in the mid 1990's not knowing how to call a newborn country. However I think that this schism cannot go on forever and in the years to come we will see the term Česko being used more and more as people will (hopefully) be sick and tired of unnecessary formalisms and correctness.


----------



## delicja

so Kurt are you saying that "Česká republika" should be used on a job search site as location?


----------



## K.u.r.t

I am saying that there is nothing wrong with Česko and I would use it without hesitation


----------



## Managa

actually, I think it doesn't really matter.
I would prefer *Česká republika*, it sounds better to me, but as we can see there are people who prefer *Česko*. Both are correct. As for me, I use *Česko *more when speaking, *Česká republika* when writing.



delicja said:


> so Kurt are you saying that "Česká republika" should be used on a job search site as location?


----------



## Kyslík

I would definitely use Česká republika. It is used more frequently and it is more political correct (aside from the fact that the word Česko is just terrible but that depends on taste). But nobody will kill you for Česko.


----------



## Incomer

Well you are trying to make some impression and Česká republika just sounds so much better.


----------

